# More Waterfowl Mounts!



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Heres the latest few out the door.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice, especially like the longtail.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Travis,

Beautiful work! I wish that I could have seen each of these up close. I like your use of the backgrounds.....best wishes to you and yours, Sir!

Jay


----------

